# Need advice about getting high-end Graphics Card from USA



## AlphaOmega (Nov 10, 2010)

Hey guys, I need some advice about getting a graphics card from the US. I have someone coming over on December 10th, and I am planning on building a new rig around some parts ordered from there.

I am planning on getting the GPU and RAM (and maybe a SSD) from the US, and I need some advice from you guys regarding warranty etc.

I haven’t decided which card to get yet, but it’s narrowed down to either:
*NVidia GTX580*
or
*AMD 6970*
(depending on whichever is faster and available by December 1st).

I am a little concerned about warranty in case something goes wrong. Is there any vendor to which I should give a higher preference, one that honors international warranty? If something does go wrong, what are my options? I remember reading that Aditya InfoTech provides international warranty for Sapphire cards (in case the AMD route is taken). Is that true?

I ask this because I faced this situation with my current card. I had ordered a XFX 8800 Ultra from the US around three and a half years ago. It ran well for the first three years, but started artifacting and BSOD-ing this July. XFX was no help what-so-ever. Luckily it was nearly time for a upgrade and I was able to extend its life a few more months by baking it a few times.

Please advice.


----------



## Gollum (Nov 10, 2010)

Whenever you buy pc components, buy them in the home territory. International warranty is just a myth. Only sony provides international service and remember, its service, not warranty. Better get a ps3 from there. It will cost you only 14k inr as compared to 20k in indian market.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Nov 10, 2010)

Gollum said:


> International warranty is just a myth. Only sony provides international service and remember, its service, not warranty.



That's because you are simply not aware and you don't have any experience . 

There have been times that Aditya infotech have taken replacements for gigabyte motherboards. I heard from a reliable source that he bought a ROG board from newegg, u.s. and there was soem problem to it. He notified asus tech support in u.s. and he got the replacement the next day via DHL express (i think it was DHL, but its overnight express shipment for sure). i think even nikon and panasonic DSLRs on certain model/kits.

@op: Stick to Asus, gigabyte and sapphire non reference cards if you are going to buy from U.S.


----------



## AlphaOmega (Nov 11, 2010)

The Sorcerer said:


> There have been times that Aditya infotech have taken replacements for gigabyte motherboards. I heard from a reliable source that he bought a ROG board from newegg, u.s. and there was soem problem to it. He notified asus tech support in u.s. and he got the replacement the next day via DHL express (i think it was DHL, but its overnight express shipment for sure). i think even nikon and panasonic DSLRs on certain model/kits.
> 
> @op: Stick to Asus, gigabyte and sapphire non reference cards if you are going to buy from U.S.



So is Aditya InfoTech providing support for certain items purchased from the US a sure thing? And, at the risk to looking a gift horse in the mouth, why? _Why does Aditya do that when no one else does?_ Are there any particular conditions for getting warranty? You mentioned getting a replacement MoBo. Who handled the shipping charges etc.?



The Sorcerer said:


> @op: Stick to Asus, gigabyte and sapphire non reference cards if you are going to buy from U.S.



Why these? And why only non-reference in case of Sapphire?


----------



## The Sorcerer (Nov 11, 2010)

AlphaOmega said:


> So is Aditya InfoTech providing support for certain items purchased from the US a sure thing? And, at the risk to looking a gift horse in the mouth, why? _Why does Aditya do that when no one else does?_ Are there any particular conditions for getting warranty? You mentioned getting a replacement MoBo. Who handled the shipping charges etc.?


Because Gigabyte India (motherboards only) is supporting it. Aditya infotech is carrying it through. 

Premium support like ROG sends a new board to you and picks up the dead board. If you are taking the express delivery options- obviously you end up paying for the premium. If you want to, ask that person who is getting the card from U.S.A. to call in their toll-free number and confirm. 

Its you who handles shipping charges if you are to shiping it to them. As its RMA there's no customs for it. Avoid local/national agencies to ship it internationally, because they don't bother themselves with paperwork. Someone from Chip forums learnt it the hard way when 4 resistors in their BFG card were burnt out which was HDMI or some connector. Futhermore, there are services like: ICC World . They have been used by people in other forum, so far the record stays "delivered within 5-7 working days". 



AlphaOmega said:


> Why these? And why only non-reference in case of Sapphire?


Why take so much trouble by getting the stuff from u.s. just for reference unless the price difference is significant. You get good stuff from EVGA, Gigabyte, Asus and sapphire- most of which are non reference. Make the most of it. Why would you *NOT* do this?


----------



## AlphaOmega (Nov 11, 2010)

@TheSorcerer

So Aditya InfoTech will only provide support for Gigabyte MoBos, not graphics cards? 

Sorry, I misread you earlier. For some reason I read it as "Stick to Asus, gigabyte and (sapphire non reference cards)...", which left me wondering why Sapphire was singling out non-ref cards 
Anyway, I doubt I will be able to get a non-reference card because I am ordering so close to the launch date that non-ref HSF and factory overclocked cards are going probably not going to be available.

The price difference is substantial even with reference boards. 7-8k, based on the price of GTX480 available here, compared to US prices. Probably even higher during the first couple of months after launch.


----------



## AlphaOmega (Nov 13, 2010)

Does anyone know the shipping cost in case a component like a graphics card has to be shipped back to the US? And RMA isn't subject to customs, is it?


----------



## mrcool63 (Dec 18, 2010)

The shipping charges are around 50 dollars. thats using dhl and fedx. using usps its around 42 dollars.

What graphics card have international warranty? only sapphire?

there may be 7.5% customs tax adiitional


----------

